# Received an offer today for CELE Officer



## jacksparrow (29 Apr 2008)

I'll like to thank those that helped out in the other thread I had going, that is now locked. As if by miracle, 2 wonderful things happened to me today, my wife gave birth to a bouncing baby boy this evening, and in the morning I received an offer for my #1 choice, CELE officer.

There is a God up there, and am very thankful

Cheers


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Apr 2008)

Congrats on both accounts!!


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Apr 2008)

Congrats to you!!  Go buy a lottery ticket now!!


----------



## Donaill (29 Apr 2008)

Congrats on both. A friend of mine is a CELE and he loves it. I would like to switch to CELE in the future.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Apr 2008)

Two major life changes in 24 hours. Wow! Congrats on the birth of your son and on getting your offer.


----------



## jacksparrow (29 Apr 2008)

Thank you everyone fror the warm wishes, I really appreciate it.  

I did think about the lottery ticket thing, but may be I might just buy one after all. The wife has nicknamed the baby "wingman" and he even has a little jumper outfit that says that on it with little 3 V ranks on the shoulder  ;D

For those that are in CELE or know of anyone that is currently doing that, do you mind providing me more info on what to expect at basic training at St Jean and after that at Kingston please? I have read the air force page on the website, but the info is limited.

I fly out to Quebec in Aug

Cheers


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Apr 2008)

I have a friend who is a CELE O and is a CELE instructor at 1 Sqn in Kingston.  If you PM a list of questions you might want answered, I will send it to him and PM them back to you on here, or he might offer to communicate with you directly.

Congrats on both accounts as well   ;D


----------



## jzaidi1 (29 Apr 2008)

Congrats JackSparrow,

CELE is a fine occupation.  I worked with many in my day.  A secretive bunch for sure but EW guys are like that.

J


----------



## jacksparrow (29 Apr 2008)

PM has been sent

Cheers


----------



## jacksparrow (26 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I have a friend who is a CELE O and is a CELE instructor at 1 Sqn in Kingston.  If you PM a list of questions you might want answered, I will send it to him and PM them back to you on here, or he might offer to communicate with you directly.
> 
> Congrats on both accounts as well   ;D



Hello mate,

I sent the pm as requested to you, but didn't hear anything back? Just wondering if you managed to get hold of your mate that is a CELE O


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2008)

I must have deleted it..I just checked.  Can you resend???


----------



## jacksparrow (27 May 2008)

I have sent you another pm with the questions


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 May 2008)

Ack, msg received, wait out!


----------

